# God-awful "music" at the Roadhouse



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I just finished watching the series, Twin Peaks (25 years after).
Something like 21 episodes.

Most every episode ends (prior to the credits) with a band performing at the Twin Peaks bar, the Roadhouse.

I have a feeling all these bands/artists are real bands, mainly because I only recognize one band - the Nine Inch Nails. (Which is to say I only heard the band NAME sometime in the past.)

Now my point being this:

- someone responsible has god-awful taste.

I don't know if this someone is Lynch himself , or what, but this "music" is half-dead (like the series) ; one-chord strumming at best. 

Disgusting.

Funny thing though, there is ONE episode which has two fine instrumental tracks (but not at the very end):

"Sleepwalk" (but not the classic Pete Drake version) and the classic "Green Onions" by Booker T. and the MG's.

Well, they play most all of the "Green Onions" track and all you see during the 3 minutes or so is someone sweeping the bar floor - and someone,bartender maybe, almost motionless in the distance , behind the bar.

I would say Lynch filmed it like this cos he thinks highly of "Green Onions" and doesn't want the film to get in the way. 
I would say this if not for the fact that a trademark of David Lynch's films is that they move at such a bleeding SLOW pace with not much going on.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Okay. The Deacon looked it up for youse.

The clown-list:

CHROMATICS
CACTUS BLOSSOMS (cackTUS bLOSSOMS)
au revoir simone
TROUBLE
SHARON VAN ETTEN
NINE INCH NAILS
REBEKKA DEL RIO
JAMES HURLEY
LISSE
THE VEILS
EDDIE VEDDER
JULIE CRUISE


"Some of the finest musicians our country has to offer."


(Deacon is proud to say, 99% of this rabble ,the Deacon is not familiar with.)


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought the music was generally decent and atmospheric and fit the mood of the show. Lynch often has different taste in music than me, but what he chooses for his productions generally works very well in my opinion, and _Twin Peaks_ was no exception.

I've only seen you post negative things about Lynch's work - you trashed _Inland Empire_ as a waste of time, then you went on to watch all 21 episodes of _Twin Peaks_? (Even though you hate the music and think the show is too slow?). If you don't like it, why would you sit through 21 episodes?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Simple reason_ its the doldrums of late.

Nothing good for me to choose from the public library dvds.

You gotta watch SOMETHING.

Yeah I agree: limp music goes with limp film.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> You gotta watch SOMETHING.


I don't. I go long stretches of not watching anything, and I generally only watch stuff that seems to me particularly inspired, I think all of David Lynch's work falls into this category.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The same could be said for the deacon. He comes across as being very inspired! All he merely fails at is being inspiring.


----------

